# Commander size 1911



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Wanting a Commander size 1911 for CCW SD.

Suggestions Please


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry a Para LTC, it's a commander size pistol. Love it!:smt023
There's a bunch out there. I lean to the para because I like the ramped barrels. I like the way they feed everything I've put through it so far.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a S&W SC-PD Commander and it has never failed me. I kept track of the rounds through it up to 1,000 and gave up. All I can say is that it works real good. Here's a picture of it.:smt1099

:smt033







:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I still love my Kimber Compact CDP II.










WM


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're like me you'll end up confused. One suggestion, if you go with an alloy frame, go with a ramped barrel. That way the mags do not goudge the ramp in the frame. If you don't mind buying different mags. then it don't matter.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The S&W 1911s seem to have the best reputation for trouble-free service in the sub-$1000 price range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

The toughest thing to hide carrying a 1911 is the handle/grip not the barrel so if that is why you want a smaller one, you might want to reconsider that information. Typically the shorter the barrel, the more jamming you will deal with; it's a matter of size and nothing else. More things have to happen faster and in a little less space in a shorter gun.

Everybody loves the gun they carry and think everybody should carry the one they do. That being said, if you notice my list of toys, I'm a Kimber fan since they prove very reliable to me and you dont find many people saying otherwise in forums. They also ALL come with a Match Grade Barrel and a trigger pull that resembles a custom trigger job. IMO a Springfield is as good a gun but you have to spend more to get the same features as the Kimber. Kimbers Match Barrel and trigger job comes with their bottom of the price line gun (in the 700.00 range) Springfield's 700.00 gun lacks all those features. So between the two, just compare features verses price.

If I'm counting on a gun to save my life, reliability is of the utmost importance so I make every effort to assure that base is covered. I dont want to be the next news report stating "so when his gun jammed, he was shot down". You hear those far too often and it scares me so I figure out how to carry another inch or so in barrel length.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

I have it down to SW, Kimber, SA and maybe Colt only because I have 
always wanted one but feel I should go older on the Colt.
To many diff companies make the 1911 for this to be a quick decision.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

IMO, collect Colt 1911's dont buy them to shoot; there's a fair amount of bad press on the Colt and the SW's. I had a Smith semi 9mm and the barrel rattled in the gun.


----------



## xXxplosive (Nov 18, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and search the on line auctions for a nice Series 70 Combat Commander. Series 70, best of the best.
It's not a .45 unless it has a Horse on it...........................


----------



## ZENFLY (Sep 22, 2009)

Dan Wesson CBOB Commander is the best 1911 I own period...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Considering this thread is almost 2 years old, I'd say the OP has made his decision.


----------

